# Question on .40



## caseyj (Dec 17, 2008)

I am new here have been reading posts and decided to join. Anyway I hope that I have posted this question to the correct area if not sorry. 

I am not new to pistols. I own 4 .22 .32 and 2 9mm. I live in MO and there in not a range around that I have found that rents guns to shoot. I am wanting to buy a .40 but what I am wanting to know is how big of a recoil is there vs the 9mm? I know that every body handels it diffrent but I figured that it would not hurt to ask.

Thanks


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I shoot a M&P 40 and it seems to have less recoil then my S&W 59 (9mm)


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Many factors are involved. Weight of the gun, bore axis, grip, ammo...In general, the same model gun in 9mm vs .40 S&W, the .40 will have a greater felt recoil. My S&W Sigma is a very light gun with a hard grip and it can wear my hand out at the range in 200 shots. My Taurus 24/7 Pro is about 6 oz. heavier and I also have a light/laser attachment on the rail adding about another 6 oz. Both guns have a similar bore axis and both are 4" barrels. The 24/7 has a much better "ribber" grip and with that and the added weight, felt recoil is reduced so I can shoot it all day. I've also shot many all steel guns like the Sig P226. Recoil is light for them as well but the heavy weight is a trade off if you plan to carry the gun.


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

I've shot 3 different Kahrs and an Astra in .40.

All I can add is that the recoil on a .40 feels very sharp to me with a very quick muzzle flip compared to a .45. I can't really compare to 9mm since I think of 9mm as a small caliber and .40 as a large caliber.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I had an XD.40 SC and it at times felt less recoil than the 4" XD.45, but depending on the ammo it would feel harder...The .45 seems to have a harder slower push and the .40 was a fast sharp push with alot more muzzle flip...When I bought my 4" XD9 I noticed a BIG difference in push. The 9 felt very soft and light in comparison....the only factor that kinda wrenches the results is the 9 and 45 are 4" and the .40 I had was a 3"..

None of them compares to the recoil of my Smith 642 airlite..That thing with 38+p hurts my hand probably worse than my GP100 shooting .357 mag

Willy


----------



## DGreenplate (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm not convinced that recoil is a huge factor. I recently bought a M&P 40 and shoot better with it than I ever hve with any pistol. It just fits my hand perfectly. I put the middle size backstrap on it and its great. I have a S&W 5906 which is all steel. Its 9mm There is definitly less recoil but I just don't shoot as well with it.
Dave G.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I think if you take a 9 a 45 and a 40 and shoot them, I believe the one that fits your hand the best and is most comfortable will most likely be the one you shoot best...

My last range trip I shot my 9 and my 45...The last 20 rounds of 9, I loaded two mags with 10 rounds each..Put target out 15 ft and picked up the gun, brought sites to target and shot all 10 as fast as I could. Then I switched mags and shot the last 10 as fast as I could....I pulled back the target and I hit all 20 shots on the target...I was going off low to the left for some of them, but all in all I was happy with the results..

http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=380

Willy


----------



## caseyj (Dec 17, 2008)

*Thank You*

Thank you all for your replies and input. I was kinda figuring that I would need to just find a .40 shoot it and see if I liked it. Again Thank you :smt023


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

i have had the luxury of shooting .40 and 9mm loads on a SA XD and i would say that the .40 had more punch and recoil than the 9mm..

the one thing i loved about the .40 was that it made a bigger hole on the target!!! :smt023

but overall the 9mm was easier to shoot (specially on the 2nd shot!)...

CHEAPER AMMUNITION TOO! :mrgreen:

i don't know if this is relevant but my shooting pro keeps telling me that RECOIL is nothing to be concerned about (he keeps referring to it as ~~ AFTER THE FACT!)...since you've already shot your initial slug (and most important shot) and only comes to play for your react time on the succeeding shots...:watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The recoil on a 40 will vary depending on the frame but it's not all that much more than a hot loaded 9mm to me. I only have one poly gun and it is a 40. Out of the 3 all together I own it kicks the most but it's less than mt 45s.

I've grown to really l like the 40 round over time. I shoot my Para P16 a lot when I'm range playing. It's not a lot to get used to if you shoot with any regularity. I have no issue what so ever getting a second or third tap out of any of mt 40s. But I"m used to shooting a 45.

It's a more powerful round than an 9mm so you're going to get a little more flip. But it's easily handled.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

.40 cal is a very snappy round. It will almost without exception have more recoil than 9mm.

Overall it is a good round though!!


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

shooter686 said:


> i don't know if this is relevant but my shooting pro keeps telling me that RECOIL is nothing to be concerned about (he keeps referring to it as ~~ AFTER THE FACT!)...since you've already shot your initial slug (and most important shot) and only comes to play for your react time on the succeeding shots...:watching:


Tell that to this guy!




or this girl




 (real classy shirt on the husband)


----------



## Patient_Zero (Mar 14, 2008)

shooter686 said:


> don't know if this is relevant but my shooting pro keeps telling me that RECOIL is nothing to be concerned about (he keeps referring to it as ~~ AFTER THE FACT!)...since you've already shot your initial slug (and most important shot) and only comes to play for your react time on the succeeding shots...:watching:


I'm going to have to go with 48dodge on this one. Anyone who tells you recoil is "after the fact," probably shouldn't call themselves a shooting pro. Aside from the fact that a one-shot-stop isn't going to happen, the muzzle doesn't magically start rising when the bullet leaves the barrel.If it did, barrel rise during recoil wouldn't have an effect on point of impact.


----------

